#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-08-23
<k1l> UbuPhillup: ^ nach etwas quengeln ging es nun.
<k1l> UbuPhillup, rooligan  : denkt ihr noch dran die logging hinweise von https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots einzubauen?
<CarstenG> hi k1l
<CarstenG> Danke für die Info.
<CarstenG> Ich wollte gerade die Logging-Hinweise aktivieren.
<CarstenG> Jedoch sagt chanserv, dass ich das nicht darf.
<k1l> CarstenG: kk :)
<CarstenG> Wer darf das denn dann?
<rooligan> hä?
<rooligan> was für logginghinweise?... mm
<CarstenG> rooligan: siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rooligan> die logginghinweise kannst du einfach ins topic schreiben
<rooligan> das steht da ja auch
<rooligan> dafür braucht man keinen ChanServ
<k1l> rooligan: ubuntulog2 ist der logbot für irclogs.ubuntu.com. bei eintritt sollte nun auf das logging hingewiesen werden. deswegen hab ich dich angeschrieben
<rooligan> k1l: ja, das kann man ins topic schreiben
<rooligan> und CarstenG beschäftigt sich da ja mit, er kann das ja machen :)
<k1l> besser wäre es in die chanserv entry msg
<CarstenG> k1l: Genau das meine ich. ChanServ verweigert mir diese Eintragung
<CarstenG> ChanServ 20:06:50
<CarstenG> You are not authorized to execute this command.
<k1l> CarstenG: du bist auch nicht bei freenode eingeloggt (und ich weiß nicht welcher account dir ist und ob du auf der access liste stehst)
<CarstenG> Daher meinte ich, wer darf das?
<CarstenG> aso
<CarstenG> Dann muss ich das mal machen :-)
<k1l> jeder mit +s flag darf das machen (iirc) aber klärt das ruhig in eurem team. rooligan hat ja die entsprechenden rechte das hier zu setzen
<rooligan> ich mag keine chanserv entry msgs
<rooligan> finde ich nicht sinnvoll... warum wollt ihr das?
<k1l> rooligan: weil das die bedingung für den logbot ist :/
<rooligan> die topics sieht man ja auch beim joinen
<k1l> nicht jeder. und nicht jeder guckt ins topic
<rooligan> k1l: was für ein unsinn, einfach bürokratie
<rooligan> k1l: aber in die entrymsg oder was?
<k1l> ja die wird jedem client egal welche config angezeigt
<rooligan> nein
<rooligan> ich meine, die entrymsg liest doch auch keiner
<k1l> darum geht es nicht rooligan
<rooligan> aber ubuntulog2 ist doch da
<rooligan> naaja
<rooligan> ok
<rooligan> weil ihr gerne einen bürokratiebot haben wollt
<CarstenG> k1l: wieso überhaupt ubuntulog2? in #ubuntu-manual ist der logbot ohne 2 am Ende.
<k1l> CarstenG: weil es so viele channels gibts, dass es auf mehrere bots aufgeteilt wird.
<CarstenG> aso
<CarstenG> ok
<rooligan> muss man auf TermsOfService verlinken?
<rooligan> da steht nichts anderes als man eh da schreibens oll
<rooligan> dass man dem code-of-conduct folgen soll hat ja nichts mit dem bot zu tun
<CarstenG> und schon arbeitet der bot :-)  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/23/%23ubuntu-de-l10n.html
<rooligan> und dass man topic und entrymsg lesen soll... tut man ja offensichtlich schon wenn man auf die termosofservices guckt
<rooligan> CarstenG: ich habe aber gar nichts gemacht
<rooligan> hab jetzt mal die nachricht geändert zu:
<rooligan> Dieser Channel wird öffentlich auf irclogs.ubuntu.com geloggt. Nutzer dieses Channels erklären sich damit einverstanden. Bitte lies auch das Topic!
<rooligan> seit ihr damit einverstanden?
<CarstenG> Ist das die Meldung, die jetzt beim Betreten kommt?
<k1l> rooligan: auf das logging heinweisen reicht. und aufs topic  oder channelregeln
<rooligan> CarstenG: ja, das ist eine meldung, die zu allem überfluss noch zusätzlich zum topic erscheinen wird
<CarstenG> ok.
<CarstenG> rooligan: Tja, wenns halt sein muss … Ist auf #ubuntu-manual ja auch so …
<CarstenG> ok, klappt :-)
<UbuPhillup> hey
<UbuPhillup> wir haben den logbot
<UbuPhillup> Danke k1l
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> harbt ihr hier jetzt alles im griff?
<CarstenG> hi UbuPhillup: Ja, der Bot läuft :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: das ja super
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: boa
<UbuPhillup> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk
<UbuPhillup> 53 !!!!
<UbuPhillup> gibt wider arbeit für mich
<UbuPhillup> wie schnell die sind omg
<CarstenG> :-)
<CarstenG> 49
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: Privacy: in Privatsphäre: oder Datenschutz:?
<CarstenG> UbuPhillup: Wo ist das?
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-08-24
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> was machen wir jetzt mit unserer Umfrage?
<UbuPhillup> http://doodle.com/2sf7enx6q2iiicwu
<UbuPhillup> mo, Di, sa, so
<UbuPhillup> hat alles 5 Stimmen ;)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: wollen wir einfach einsbestimmen?
<CarstenG> Hi UbuPhillup
<CarstenG> Tja, gute Frage^^
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: also ich bin für Sonntag
<CarstenG> Ja, wäre ich auch dafür.
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: gut machen wir
<CarstenG> ok :-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: ich schreib dann mal an die Liste …
<CarstenG> Nimmst du den Verweis auf die IRC-Logs mit in das Kanalthema auf?
<CarstenG> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: so, du kannst dein account jetzt ja auch mal registrieren ;)
<CarstenG> ja^^
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Saucy  | Nächstes Team-Treffen: http://doodle.com/2sf7enx6q2iiicwu | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: okey so?
<CarstenG> Jup :-)
<CarstenG> UbuPhillup: Die Suche nach dem Terminal im Dash klappt wieder :-)
<UbuPhillup> hey CarstenG
<UbuPhillup> das ja super
<UbuPhillup> vor 5 min wieder an pc gekommen ;)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: e-mail ist raus
<CarstenG> :-)
<CarstenG> Fein
<CarstenG> Und nenn dich mal um, jetzt wo der ubuntulog2 da ist, muss ich immer ubup eintippen, ehe die Tabvervollständigung klappt ;-)
<UbuPhillup> CarstenG: hihi
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-08-19
<toddy> phillip: Du bekommst das alles mit den "GObject introspection" hin oder brauchst Du noch bei etwas Hilfe?
<phillip> nö
<phillip> habe das gleich alles fertige, antworte ihm dann auch :=)
<phillip> toddy: übrigens wenn du auf https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/ gehst kommt du per default auf trusty, aber man kann auch einfach per URL auf wily gehen
<toddy> geht das noch auf trusty weil trusty die lts ist?
<phillip> schätze ich mal ja
<phillip> aber ich glaube die syncen das so oder so immer mal
<phillip> toddy: kannst du https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/wily/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=GObject-Introspektion mal öffnen?
<phillip> wenn ich im universe suche bekomme ich immer timeouts
<toddy> Timeout error
<phillip> bei mir ging das jetzt
<toddy> das ist aber in den letzten monaten meistens bei Launchpad so: wenn ein timeout error, dann geht es nach kurzer zeit weider
<toddy> *wieder
<phillip> ja das mit den timeouts war schon mal viel schlimmer jetzt gehts eigentlich ganz gut :)
<toddy> jo, ich kann mich erinnern, dass immer wenn man auf "Speichern" beim Übersetzen geklickt hatte ein Timeout kam. zum glück wurden da aber dennoch die Daten gespeichert.
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/wily/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=GObject-Selbstpr%C3%BCfung
<phillip> kannst du den mal probieren
<phillip> geht bei mir nicht
<toddy> Timeout error
<toddy> nö, scheint gar nicht zu gehen
<phillip> hmm hast du rechte https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-56e9914126cdd182622d22ce7a6b353d zu öffnen?
<phillip> habe mal ein lp dev in #launchpad gefragt, vielleicht kommen wir ja so weiter
<phillip> aber ich denke mal das die so oder so hauptsächlich in main sind
<toddy> "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again."
<toddy> ich nehme an, dass ich nicht die rechte dazu habe
<phillip> ok
<phillip> bin dann mal, nacht
